# manual desired



## DaveDanger (Mar 20, 2011)

Allright guys, I'm going to begin with a doozie
I have a 70's model TroyBilt Tiller Horse II, powered by a Tecumseh HH60-105106F. I know the HH60 means Heavy Crankcase, Horizontal crankshaft, 6.0 Hp. The following spec numbers provide some details about the exact accessories fitted to the engine as it leaves the factory for a specific application.
What I need and haven't been able to find in all my searching online, here and other websites, is any manuals to are available for this particular engine. They seem to be available under many sources for the tecumseh POST-1984 engines, but the engines prior to 1984 seems to not exist as far as documentation goes.

I'm looking for Parts Manuals, Service Manuals, and overhaul or rebuild manuals. Any or all.

Regards,

DD


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here are few sites that may have what you want.

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf

Or you might find something here 

http://search.ebscohost.com/

Log in with:

Name: marshall

Password : public 

Then select the small engine reference center icon.

Hope these help.


----------

